# German physcists believe we're living in the Matrix



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure you've all seen the Matrix. The sci-fi/action/martial arts classic, if you're perhaps just dense and missed the film, is about how humanity is enslaved by a master race of machines who run a computer simulation of our world to harvest us and control us. It's a pretty weird idea, but according to German physicists, it could actually be true.

The idea is that any civilization eventually gets to such an advanced point that they're able to simulate the universe. Then in that simulation, that civilization gets advanced enough to create another simulation within that simulation, and this continues almost infinitely. If you saw Inception, think of it like that, but infinitely deeper.

While the idea is simply just a thought, there appears to be actual science supporting this claim. One such claim is that, within a simulation, there are limits to energy. The Greisen-Zatsepin-Kuzmin (GZK) limit, which is a limit to the energy of cosmic ray particles. According to the physicists, this barrier is apparent of a simulation.

The theory is still highly conceptual, but it's certainly interesting. Perhaps our modern video games are just precursors to the universe simulation that will create the matrix-within-a-matrix. Maybe we're all just a series of 0's and 1's.







 Source


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

While these theories are fun and easy to think up, getting back out of them safely is much more difficult. From what ive read and studied (I have done a lot BTW, ill explain if prodded) there is almost no way of breaking that kind of reality, and if you manage to do so, you realize that you are living in a falsified universe where everything is tainted by false truths.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2012)

This was also mentioned on an episode of Through the Wormhole as well. It's pretty interesting to think about, and I believe we might be able to get there in my lifetime, but I don't think we currently live in a simulation.


----------



## Magsor (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there study out there that show that drug abuse is bad for you?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> While these theories are fun and easy to think up, getting back out of them safely is much more difficult. From what ive read and studied (I have done a lot BTW, ill explain if prodded) there is almost no way of breaking that kind of reality, and if you manage to do so, you realize that you are living in a falsified universe where everything is tainted by false truths.



Well in the first Matrix film, one of the characters wants to go back into the Matrix. It's all "lies" but it's a satisfying universe compared to the shithole they lived in.

I often jerk off on this movie but The Truman Show kinda explores this concept. In the end, Christof (the show's director) gives Truman the choice to leave his fictional reality or stay. The fictional reality, however, is ideal. There's no suffering, no crime, and is generally better than the real world.

Like would you rather live in ignorant bliss in a false reality or in complete truth in a worse reality? Like if you realized that everything was fake around you, wouldn't you feel better just not knowing that.

hnnnngggghhhh my head blew up.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

If this a simulation then why can't I control it?


[yt]IXLDv-fUINM&autoplay=0[/yt]


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 16, 2012)

Neat, if what Supr said makes any level of sense, then that means someday we may be able to play god in a universe not too much unlike our own 

My dreams of creating a planet known as Sex Face may just come true...


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 16, 2012)

What pill to take the red one or blue one....


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 16, 2012)

Saw the actual article earlier, thinking about the scale of it really blows my mind. Just couldn't think about it to much. u.u


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 16, 2012)

'You know how I know we're not in the Matrix? If we were, the food would be better.' - Sheldon Cooper.

Given what I had for dinner, 'nuff said. This ain't no Matrix.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2012)

Gah, beat me to it, Guild!



Suprgamr232 said:


> This was also mentioned on an episode of Through the Wormhole as well. It's pretty interesting to think about, and I believe we might be able to get there in my lifetime, but I don't think we currently live in a simulation.



That's what they _want_ you to think.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll have what they're smoking, sounds potent.


----------



## Necron (Oct 17, 2012)

All that I read was this


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 17, 2012)

No matter how much you think you know, no matter how big you think the picture is, you'll discover it's always bigger, that you haven't seen it all yet.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Oct 17, 2012)

So if the theory holds true, then "the man"  controlling the germans simualation created hitler, made him commit genocide, then awarded the european union a nobel peace prize a few decades later, and only to have german nerds create a theory saying they basically had no control over any of the past events??? That's a pretty ridiculous sense of irony that these creators have going on


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 17, 2012)

When I dream, do I not come up with a simulation?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 17, 2012)

December 21st 2012 is actually the day our current simulation will create the next simulated universe.


----------



## Traversal (Oct 17, 2012)

You know, I'd say this is crazy, but that's exactly what _they_ want us to think.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep dreaming Germany. Keep dreaming.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 17, 2012)

So then...
Who is "The One"?


----------



## Valwin (Oct 17, 2012)

those germans need to stop smelling their own farts


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 17, 2012)

This is surprisingly accurate. You humans are catching on.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > While these theories are fun and easy to think up, getting back out of them safely is much more difficult. From what ive read and studied (I have done a lot BTW, ill explain if prodded) there is almost no way of breaking that kind of reality, and if you manage to do so, you realize that you are living in a falsified universe where everything is tainted by false truths.
> ...


I was watching the Matrix the other day on TV and have also seen The Truman Show,  surprisingly I really liked it. What I learned from them is that the saying 'ignorance is bliss' is very true. The simulation is giving you the best possible life with no problems.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> So then...
> Who is "The One"?



I he is one who shall unify all peoples, and release us from this dream he goes by a single name...



Valwin said:


> those germans need to stop smelling their own farts



Valwin...


----------



## ferofax (Oct 17, 2012)

krazykracker1288 said:


> So if the theory holds true, then "the man" controlling the germans simualation created hitler, made him commit genocide, then awarded the european union a nobel peace prize a few decades later, and only to have german nerds create a theory saying they basically had no control over any of the past events??? That's a pretty ridiculous sense of irony that these creators have going on



If this was a complete simulation, then the higher civs are hands-off of things. The "engine" is sufficiently advanced enough to "randomly generate" a person's behavior at "birth". Think of this like... oh, Sims 3. When Hitler got generated by the engine, it randomized his traits and ended up with "Evil", "Genius", "Short Tempered", and others of the sort. Then the Sim "Hitler" would randomly act on itself based on these protocols or "traits".

Try creating a Sim with all negative traits and then watching what it does. It's fun, but they don't usually live long. They often die horrible deaths, lol.

EDIT: I just had an epiphany. What if God is actually a higher civ that is just "simulating" us, hence the hands-off policy that makes him look like an absentee landlord? I wish Sims can pray to the players. I know I'd be a benevolent, if a bit of mischievous, god.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 17, 2012)

there are a lot of theories of this sort being floated around these days. must be the 2012 effect.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Oct 17, 2012)

If this is true, then every iteration of a simulation would have to abide by the laws of the previous simulation, so the limits to energy would get more limited every simulation, no? (because of the energy used by the simulation itself?) or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 17, 2012)

Next up: Is the Matrix actually just a Matrix?


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2012)

Spoiler










I just hope the purpose of our simulation isn't "observing impacts of large rocks with inhabited planets."


----------



## Cyan (Oct 17, 2012)

Are we NPC with AI in a video game (Star Ocean 3)? or actual player's mind projected into that game (Matrix)?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Are we NPC with AI in a video game (Star Ocean 3)? or actual player's mind projected into that game (Matrix)?



lol you loggout when you die
then everyone around you once your out "the game we made was too addictive, it began when we created a game called World of Warcraft, we even added the early alpha version to the game you just where playing, were logging everyone out slowly but more and more people keep hacking in because they cant stand this world anymore"


----------



## Wanderlei777 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 17, 2012)

oh well like the top cow series artifacts I prefer a reset of the matrix lol lol.
I like the what if ? but hence life is too complicated to start wondering what if or what are we.


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 17, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> 'You know how I know we're not in the Matrix? If we were, the food would be better.' - Sheldon Cooper.
> 
> Given what I had for dinner, 'nuff said. This ain't no Matrix.



What if the Matrix wants us to believe that we're not in the Matrix by lowering the food quality?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2012)

this is just complete and utter bullshit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just said computer end program...nope didn't work


----------



## saberjoy (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey matrix [email protected] you up there!!??HEAR ME OUT!!!.. 
can I have blake lively plz plz plz??? XD


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2012)

If we're living in a Matrix-like simulation, then surely the existence of the Matrix Reloaded and the Matrix Revolutions is proof that the designers hate us.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2012)

If we're just a simulated reality, does that make it less than reality. Who cares if we are, all I know is that I'm here, right now, and I'm me, and no one else. I perceive with 5 senses, and I can interact with the world around me. Why should I care if my reality is only a simulation? It feels pretty real to me, so therefore it is my reality, and I am content with that.

EDIT: I wonder what happens if they need to reboot the super computer?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess 42 was not the correct answer and they needed a bigger computer.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Sterling said:


> *If we're just a simulated reality, does that make it less than reality. *Who cares if we are, all I know is that I'm here, right now, and I'm me, and no one else. I perceive with 5 senses, and I can interact with the world around me. Why should I care if my reality is only a simulation? It feels pretty real to me, so therefore it is my reality, and I am content with that.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder what happens if they need to reboot the super computer?


If that is a question, yes it actually does. Its really interesting and deep but being deceived by all 5 senses actually skews the truth value of the entire world and how we perceive it. 

Regardless, I dont believe we are in a "simulated reality".


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sterling said:


> If we're just a simulated reality, does that make it less than reality. Who cares if we are, all I know is that I'm here, right now, and I'm me, and no one else. I perceive with 5 senses, and I can interact with the world around me. Why should I care if my reality is only a simulation? It feels pretty real to me, so therefore it is my reality, and I am content with that.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder what happens if they need to reboot the super computer?


Agreed. I'd be taking the blue pill and partying on!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2012)

it must be true cos everything DOES taste like chicken


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > *If we're just a simulated reality, does that make it less than reality. *Who cares if we are, all I know is that I'm here, right now, and I'm me, and no one else. I perceive with 5 senses, and I can interact with the world around me. Why should I care if my reality is only a simulation? It feels pretty real to me, so therefore it is my reality, and I am content with that.
> ...



No, that's the thing. This is our reality, knowing that there's a different reality doesn't make ours any less real. If we were to somehow escape our world and into another, then we'd be going to another reality. Here in this moment, I perceive the world through my 5 senses. If I were to travel to another simulation to where I had 6 senses, then I would be in a different reality. The other reality wouldn't be overwritten, because that would become my reality when I went back.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Sterling said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


I know there is a way to refute that but i cant remember. Especially not without my logic/philosophy prof holding my hand i cant do it.
Its something to do with how you cant ever have any sort of truth to anything at all. I cant remember.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 17, 2012)

You can't blame the fact that there isn't infinite energy on "being in the Matrix".
It's illogical to say something like that. For years people have been laughing at others for believing the movie. Why stop now?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Well, it's either no truth, or the truth is what you perceive. If your perceptions change, then that is your new reality. Perspective is everything.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I mean whether what you are saying is true or not doesn't matter cause I cant remember how this goes haha so you win lol

Actually on the part of perception, according to Descartes, that's not true either.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you referring to the ideology that truth is there regardless of whether or not there is someone to perceive it? If so, I can see it from that way. On the other hand, truth has no meaning unless someone gives it meaning. If at the beginning there was some matter, but there was no one around to say so, then it's nothing since there is nobody to perceive it. If however someone came along and looked at it and called it a rock, then now it has a name and is therefore something. Truth is meaningless unless there's someone to receive it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

> The Matrix is not real, now get back to work, human slaves!


Seriously though, I find this theory flawed. First and foremost, simulations would be prone to power shortages and errors. Secondly, the reality we live in is real, even if it was a simulation. As it was mentioned before, it's a matter of perspective - you cannot concieve what you cannot percieve. Lastly... It's just something you cannot prove...

...not to mention that computers work in binary, so how come we have concepts for decimal or other number systems? Computers work according to the rules of "True/False" boolean logic, human logic can easily percieve shades between what is considered black and what is white. Our "simulation" doesn't feel or work like one.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, that would help explain the planck constant.


> Planck discovered that physical action could not take on any indiscriminate value. Instead, the action must be some multiple of a very small quantity (later to be named the "quantum of action" and now called Planck's constant). This inherent granularity is counterintuitive in the everyday world, where it is possible to "make things a little bit hotter" or "move things a little bit faster". This is because the quanta of action are very, very small in comparison to everyday human experience.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...not to mention that computers work in binary, so how come we have concepts for decimal or other number systems? Computers work according to the rules of "True/False" boolean logic, human logic can easily percieve shades between what is considered black and what is white. Our "simulation" doesn't feel or work like one.


Binary/boolean is simply the smallest form.  Pile them on and you get a huge range.

One binary digit is true/false.
Two binary digits are true/mostly-true/mostly-false/false.
Three binary digits are true/mostly-true/semi-true/barely-true/barely-false/semi-false/mostly-false/false.

Just like one bit color is B/W, four-bit color is 16 possible colors, 8-bit color is 256 possible colors...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...not to mention that computers work in binary, so how come we have concepts for decimal or other number systems? Computers work according to the rules of "True/False" boolean logic, human logic can easily percieve shades between what is considered black and what is white. Our "simulation" doesn't feel or work like one.
> ...


That's how the computer *represents* the values, that's how we program applications and understand the output, but that's not how the CPU works.

The truth is that there is a pre-set amount of logic gates and they all work on only two values - a 0 and a 1. http://en.wikipedia....wiki/Logic_gate

Computers don't "understand" anything beyond that, we just use this concept to build larger constructs out of it.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Registers hold more than one bit at a time, so outside of direct signals, programming a processor can certainly work with values up to the native register size.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is the outermost level of reality, but would not simulation merely still be a form of reality to those within?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Registers hold more than one bit at a time, so outside of direct signals, programming a processor can certainly work with values up to the native register size.


Heh, still - they hold binary data. In any case, not a hardware discussion... I'm sure you get my drift. 

We, as humans, count things in decimal in our heads - we don't use binary. If we were a part of a simulation, we would not be able to do that - we'd convert the values first, even if unwillingly.

The closest thing a computer can do that's "between true and false" is using Floats, and even that's in binary.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Registers hold more than one bit at a time, so outside of direct signals, programming a processor can certainly work with values up to the native register size.
> ...


I don't see how that means the simulation doesn't exist?  Float and other interpretations of grouped binary digits are used in videogames all the time, and the players who use the systems are often not thinking that their "45 HP and still genning" is a set of binary digits being interpreted as a rising float.

Just like we don't think of temperature as being measured as parts of the planck constant, but it is on the smallest level...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I don't see how that means the simulation doesn't exist?  Float and other interpretations of grouped binary digits are used in videogames all the time, and the players who use the systems are often not thinking that their "45 HP and still genning" is a set of binary digits being interpreted as a rising float.
> 
> Just like we don't think of temperature as being measured as parts of the planck constant, but it is on the smallest level...


That's exactly my point though - as parts of the simulation, those measuring systems that we artificially create *not* to deal with binary simply wouldn't occur to us. It's infinitely more convenient to use just two digits to represent all possible data by using it in clusters, and yet we use different measuring and counting systems for various different concepts. In fact, those systems even differ between nations.

My point is, if we were a part of a common simulation, I don't think we'd conceive concepts that would be alien within the simulation itself. We don't "think" that the HP bar is binary - we understand it in decimal even when it isn't because it's easier for us - if we were wired up, it would be a waste of "computing power" per se.

*EDIT:* Oh, and another thing... don't you think that this theory is a huge throwback to the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsism idea?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2012)

Who says we have to perceive things a certain way?

I see an HTTP 404 on somebody's screen, I think "Server's up and sending an error message", they think "internet's broken, gotta' restart the machine".  People with more or less experience with certain system will interpret the signs differently.  I see a dll and think "library and/or protected/linked executable", other people see a dll and think "one of those file things that makes errors".


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 18, 2012)

possibly if we are in a matrix type world maybe its glitching.
we discovered something moving faster than speed of light, able to see physical light, isnt it just about time we received random zombi simulation? 
on the other hand if we are in a simulation, then does that mean that death isnt real here?
if we die here we wake up in the real world? or maybe we die in both? 
we sent here to try out this world in a simulation for 100 years. some dropped out early, some stayed abit longer, some were kicked out by death.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 18, 2012)

To everyone arguing that computers can't possibly simulate a universe..
The theory assumes that a civilization could have infinite time to be developing technology, so you can't call technological limitations on it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> possibly if we are in a matrix type world maybe its glitching.
> we discovered something moving faster than speed of light, able to see physical light, isnt it just about time we received random zombi simulation?
> on the other hand if we are in a simulation, then does that mean that death isnt real here?
> if we die here we wake up in the real world? or maybe we die in both?
> we sent here to try out this world in a simulation for 100 years. some dropped out early, some stayed abit longer, some were kicked out by death.



In the Matrix movie, "deja vu" is described as when an alteration is made in the Matrix. Additionally, phenomena like "alien" sitings and other not-of-this-world experiences are described as glitches.

Also in the Matrix, if you die in the Matrix, you die in real life. We're either all just a series of code or all plugged in. Either way, death is real.

For some food for thought, think about video games. We can "simulate" a city in games like Grand Theft Auto. We can develop AI to interact with their surroundings. It's primitive, but it definitely shows the concept is possibly, just with much more realistic technology.

Perhaps we're just in GTA XXX (that's 30, not a porno version).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Perhaps we're just in GTA XXX (that's 30, not a porno version).



I don't know after that whole Hot Coffee mod thing.... lol


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> > possibly if we are in a matrix type world maybe its glitching.
> ...



And scientists are looking into simulating a human brain in a supercomputer.

Looks like we're about to go deeper.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never seen those mr smith guys anywhere so yeah it's bullshit


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> While these theories are fun and easy to think up, getting back out of them safely is much more difficult. From what ive read and studied (I have done a lot BTW, ill explain if prodded) there is almost no way of breaking that kind of reality, and if you manage to do so, you realize that you are living in a falsified universe where everything is tainted by false truths.


Might I trouble you to explain this?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > While these theories are fun and easy to think up, getting back out of them safely is much more difficult. From what ive read and studied (I have done a lot BTW, ill explain if prodded) there is almost no way of breaking that kind of reality, and if you manage to do so, you realize that you are living in a falsified universe where everything is tainted by false truths.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Animatrix
That's an official collection of side stories taking place in The Matrix universe.

Specifically the running story and the school-roof story might stand out as examples.

EDIT: The run story is called "world record" and deals with finding out about the matrix from the inside, I don't remember the details of the other, but it was mostly reflection on it, not discovery.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

If this were a simluation I'm sure someone would've accessed the console by now.

(If you could just add +godmode 1 to me, that would be nice. Maybe the occasional noclip.)


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Oct 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> If this were a simluation I'm sure someone would've accessed the console by now.
> 
> (If you could just add +godmode 1 to me, that would be nice. Maybe the occasional noclip.)



Press the ~ key to open the console, duh.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Saddamsdevil said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a simluation I'm sure someone would've accessed the console by now.
> ...


Those are only on simulated computers.

Besides, on my keyboard it's `.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> I've never seen those mr smith guys anywhere so yeah it's bullshit



I saw then in in Priscella, Queen of the Desert and Lord of the Rings.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Rydian said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Ok so its kinda like this. I doesnt matter when the world was fabricated, lets say it was made 5 minutes ago, and we all arrived with our memories in tact. 

Physical objects cant be trusted because they can all be forged to look like i have always had them. This is a metaphysical argument we are dealing with. There are 2 ways we have to "know" something.A priori: is knowledge through logic and A posterior: knowledge through experience.the first problem is that both of those have been forged in this 5 minute old world.So i would have to raise the question: how can one arrive at the conclusion that the world was created 5 minutes ago without having anything that is physical to point at?Here is an example: A man exploring the jungle stumbles onto a group of cannibals..They tell him that before they kill someone they let them make one statement. If its true, he gets hung, if the statement is false, he gets boiled. How does he leave unharmed?



Spoiler



he says "i will die by hanging"



basically "this sentence is false"Pinocho: "my nose will now grow"to make this clearer, basically the world that has been created is one that is true and false at the same time. So you have created a world that is designed to be deceptive, so you have no truth. But we are not done yet. Because the that statement is true, there has to be some truth somewhere, so that would mean that i am not perceiving the world at my full senses.

But because "the creator" or who ever put me into this world and told me this is part of the "hallucinogenic" reality, i cannot accept his statement because of the fact that he is part of the world that was created to deceit me. Its a self defeating reality. If i accept his reality, i cant fully accept his reality.

REDUCTO ABSURDO, BITCH


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


He may simply reply in a language where statements do not need to exist in a binary "yes" or "no" form.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> He may simply reply in a language where statements do not need to exist in a binary "yes" or "no" form.



Well yeah, but this is just an example to show how the world of deception would operate. Your truth values would always be messed up.


----------



## osm70 (Oct 18, 2012)

Weird thing is that abou 6 months ago I was thinking about the cause of world creation and I was like What if we are scientifical experiment of someone?.
and


t377y000 said:


> possibly if we are in a matrix type world maybe its glitching.
> we discovered something moving faster than speed of light, able to see physical light, isnt it just about time we received random zombi simulation?
> on the other hand if we are in a simulation, then* does that mean that death isnt real here?*
> *if we die here we wake up in the real world? or maybe we die in both?*
> we sent here to try out this world in a simulation for 100 years. some dropped out early, some stayed abit longer, some were kicked out by death.


We never existed in real world (or in the world above us)


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 18, 2012)

Zhuangzi said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, I dreamt I was a butterfly, fluttering hither and thither, to all intents and purposes a butterfly. I was conscious only of my happiness as a butterfly, unaware that I was a man. Soon I awaked, and there I was, veritably myself again. Now I do not know whether I was then a man dreaming I was a butterfly, or whether I am now a butterfly, dreaming I am a man. Between a man and a butterfly there is necessarily a distinction. The transition is called the transformation of material things.



Reminds me of this quote by Zhuangzi.

Maybe we all opted into a virtual universe (meaning we did exist in the universe above us) because it would be a better place (I doubt it, this world is shit...) but doing so removes our memories, our bodies, we start anew. Maybe we all truly exist in pods, asleep, but still right here.

Confusing stuff, man.


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 18, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Zhuangzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol scrolls down suddenly sees Reggie eyes glaring at me.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> because it would be a better place (I doubt it, this world is shit...)


Nah dude, it could get a whole lot worse.


----------



## pasc (Oct 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Gah, beat me to it, Guild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I was expecting YOU to be the author of this article haha

wow, crazy stuff... if you want to keep your head in working order don't try to think about this too much...


----------



## Vampire Lied (Oct 19, 2012)

Figured this would be another Stephen Hawking  bullshit theory backed up by speculation.
Nothing to see here. If this is our simulated paradise, someone has a fucked up idea of paradise. A fun thing to think about for a few mins, nothing more.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > He may simply reply in a language where statements do not need to exist in a binary "yes" or "no" form.
> ...


In your example he would have just been hung


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Janthran said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


No, that statement has the truth value of true and false.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


No, it's only true.



> If its true, he gets hung, if the statement is false, he gets boiled. How does he leave unharmed?
> 
> he says "i will die by hanging"


"Yes, you will" they think, and hang him on the spot.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Im not wasting my time with this.


----------

